# What diet is IBS C. safe, need a fast fix without starving.



## GSNAILS (Aug 21, 2004)

I need something that is usually safe for IBS C. I have had several bad weeks and need to get things settled down in my tummy. What are some of the things that you people eat when things are really bad for you.R.


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

I eat cream of rice or cream of wheat and butternut squash. I'm going to try some chicken this week.


----------



## mruchin (Jun 13, 2004)

That's what I use for D. Don't see why it wouldn't work for C also. Push it through.


----------



## Echota4 (Aug 20, 2004)

I had a recommendation to give a Chinese "Congee" a try. It's rice cooked with more water, cook in crockpot over night, a great breakfast food. I made my first batch last week and it really sat well with me, filled me up and no problems. I cooked 2 cups of the Minute Rice, brown rice, with 6 cups of water in the crockpot over night, added some brown sugar, butter and pears to it and it was really wonderful. If you do a google search, there are many recipes and info on Congee. I was even told this is good for someone with IBS with C or D.


----------

